# Stow saws?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of Stow tile saws?

http://www.stowmfg.com/pages/products/saws/stow-saws-tile.html

I had never and was just curious about them. Couldn't find any articles on them over the internet.

And no, I'm not considering one. I just got my Target TM XL so I'm good to go.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive never heard of them. I did alot of internet surfing last year before I bought my imer and didnt see them anywhere.


----------

